# My Chevy Truck



## what-a-stihl (Jan 20, 2012)

View attachment 218620
View attachment 218621


----------



## what-a-stihl (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't know how to make the image appear:msp_confused: here's some more rides of mine. View attachment 218622
View attachment 218623
View attachment 218624
View attachment 218625


----------



## Biker Dude (Jan 21, 2012)

It's a sweet truck for sure!


----------



## hanniedog (Jan 21, 2012)

Has it ever seen mud?


----------



## what-a-stihl (Jan 21, 2012)

It's seen more mud than most, I'll post some pics at a jamboree, rarely is this clean


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 21, 2012)

$40K pickup and $10K bucket. At least you think you look cool. That's what's really important.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Jan 21, 2012)

Blakesmaster said:


> $40K pickup and $10K bucket. At least you think you look cool. That's what's really important.



Every forum has it's haters, this Guy probably still lives with his mom! Why do these idiots bother to post? As as matter of fact I paid more for the bucket truck, but hey if you think my pickup is worth 40k, then I'll sell it to you for half that, deal?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 21, 2012)

what-a-stihl said:


> Every forum has it's haters, this Guy probably still lives with his mom! Why do these idiots bother to post? As as matter of fact I paid more for the bucket truck, but hey if you think my pickup is worth 40k, then I'll sell it to you for half that, deal?



Lol. I figured the fake hood scoops would triple the value. Been awhile since I researched how awesome they were though, so I might be wrong. Seriously though, you drive around in that thing? My god, I'd be embarrassed to stand next to it. You know how that makes your penis look, right?


----------



## what-a-stihl (Jan 21, 2012)

Blakesmaster said:


> Lol. I figured the fake hood scoops would triple the value. Been awhile since I researched how awesome they were though, so I might be wrong. Seriously though, you drive around in that thing? My god, I'd be embarrassed to stand next to it. You know how that makes your penis look, right?



Ahh, who cares how it makes my penis look, as long as I can keep pleasuring your mother with it!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 21, 2012)

what-a-stihl said:


> Ahh, who cares how it makes my penis look, as long as I can keep pleasuring your mother with it!



lol I think a prerequisite to mom jokes should include a picture. Not sure you wanna go there, bub. Just sayin'. But anyway, let's see your awethome mudding pics. That street queen of a #### extension you have parked in your driveway ain't gonna be worth #### off road.


----------

